# cobol?



## APPLOLIVIER (9 Octobre 2006)

j'ai voulu essaye de mettre open cobol et j'y arrive meme pas 
qqun connait meme une solution payante ?


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> j'ai voulu essaye de mettre open cobol et j'y arrive meme pas
> qqun connait meme une solution payante ?



tu as besoin de compiler GNU Multiple Precision       Arithmetic Library
et tout fonctionne tres bien


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (10 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> tu as besoin de compiler GNU Multiple Precision       Arithmetic Library
> et tout fonctionne tres bien


ah bah oui mais meme en installant tout j'obtiens
ld: common symbols not allowed with MH_DYLIB output format with the -multi_module option
/usr/local/lib/libgmp.a(mp_bpl.o) definition of common ___gmp_junk (size 16)
/usr/bin/libtool: internal link edit command failed
make[2]: *** [libcob.la] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2
comme j'ai deja pose la question sur le forum d'open cobol
et que je suis tjrs au meme point ...
tu peux me donner une check list ? pour voir si j'ai pas sauté des etapes ?


----------



## tatouille (11 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> ah bah oui mais meme en installant tout j'obtiens
> ld: common symbols not allowed with MH_DYLIB output format with the -multi_module option
> /usr/local/lib/libgmp.a(mp_bpl.o) definition of common ___gmp_junk (size 16)
> /usr/bin/libtool: internal link edit command failed
> ...



make static ou alors essaye de compiler gmp as dylib object

ou alors rajoute -fPIC aux objets static de gmp
je ne connais pas ta platforme quelle gcc tu utilises ecetera

Tiger 10.4.8 aucun soucis


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (11 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> make static ou alors essaye de compiler gmp as dylib object
> 
> ou alors rajoute -fPIC aux objets static de gmp
> je ne connais pas ta platforme quelle gcc tu utilises ecetera
> ...


ma plateforme
mac pro 2-66 ghz 

j'ai suivi les consignes donnees sur le forum d'open cobol
export ABI=32;
./configure --with-pic --enable-cxx --enable-shared
tmp-dive_1.s:108:junk `@GOT' after expression
make[2]: *** [dive_1.lo] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2

il s'agit de gmp-4.2.1
peux tu me dire ce que tu as fait pour configurer compiler gmp ?


----------



## tatouille (12 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> ma plateforme
> mac pro 2-66 ghz
> 
> j'ai suivi les consignes donnees sur le forum d'open cobol
> ...



j'ai tout compil&#233; en static sans objet repositionnable
ton erreur (la premiere , la il failed sur une assembly ressource mais a mon avis la raison 
est autre
) semble venir du faite que tu essayes d'inclure des objets
non repositionnables (gmp object ) avec des objet repositionnable

si tu veux que ca passe il faudrait hacker gmp 
et build une archive avec des objets repositionnables
(position independent code)

pour une platforme x86 il ne faut pas exporter ABI 32 
essaye something like this

cd gmp
./configure --with-pic --enable-cxx --enable-shared --host=none-apple-darwin


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> j'ai tout compilé en static sans objet repositionnable
> ton erreur (la premiere , la il failed sur une assembly ressource mais a mon avis la raison
> est autre
> ) semble venir du faite que tu essayes d'inclure des objets
> ...


 merci bcp pour ton aide il me reste plus qu'a tester les programmes du bureau sur mon mac


----------

